# Tire and Wheel Question?



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Hey Im looking at getting some 24x9x10 TSL Vampires, I was wondering if you guys thought they would fit on stock Polaris Scrambler wheels, the back wheel is my main concern because it is an 8 or 8.5 inch wide wheel. Thanks in advance, any help or comments would be great.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Should fit , will be tough to get the beads to seat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

do they not make a 24x10x10? That would be better for the rear. And yeah they should fit.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

No they don't...The only 24" that they make is a 24x9x10...The next step up is a 25x9.5x10 and 25x13x10


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

If I have to I will use the cheetah tank, lol jk. But, I didnt see any 10 wides on intercos web page, but I also was wanting to go with the 24x9x10 because they are on the blems page for 35 a piece, they lady told me shipped to my door they would be 197! I hate to pass up a deal like that for tires with an inch and a quarter of tread lol, no one else has a scrammy with mud grips on it around here.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think a scrammy would be badazz with some vamps...I might would try the 25's but I understand going for the cheaper deal...35 a tire is awesome


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, thats kinda what I thought, just trying to do my own thing. I'll be the first scrammy with a snork around home too! I can here the laughs now..................until I fly past them on the way to the mud hole lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.... I may have started a revolution. :rockn:


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Maybe............ I used to just wanna go fast.................. now I wanna go fast through the mud!


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I just wanted some other opinions, I knew back in high school I put 31 10.50 15s on my old 15x10 truck wheels (now I roll 33 MTs on the old white truck lol), and they fit, but I just didnt know if these tires might be too stiff for the beads to seat on a wide wheel or not. Looks like I will be ordering a set soon, cant wait to tell the wife.....she will be so proud lol. I will post some pics when they are in and on. Thanks again!


----------

